# Finally BC Rich release Mockingbird 7!!!



## thedarkoceans (Dec 8, 2011)

Here it is!







more infos coming soon I guess.

TDO.


EDIT:
ALSO NEW GEEETARZ:


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 8, 2011)

Where are you people finding this stuff on BC Richs, Schecters, etc?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice. 

I hope it's real/production.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Dec 8, 2011)

any links I can check?
Ofr and sd's looks promissing.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 8, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nice.
> 
> I hope it's real/production.





BC rich posted it on facebook with the comment:

"By popular demand.... Mock 7!"


----------



## TimSE (Dec 8, 2011)

White! class. Not such a fan of the volume knob but that's exactly hard to change  I approve


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wheres the damn ASM Pro 7s?!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hell yes. One of my favorite shapes ever.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome... If this does go into production, I wonder if it will be US or import.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 8, 2011)

And... wheres the flamed/quilted white tops? Broderick style.


----------



## devolutionary (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh that's pretty. I don't usually like the Mockingbird, but it is a fine look in white with those inlays.


----------



## JPMike (Dec 8, 2011)

Not bad!!! I dig it!


----------



## Explorer (Dec 8, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> BC rich posted it on facebook with the comment:
> 
> "By popular demand.... Mock 7!"



I hope he means "Mockingbird" as opposed to "Mockup!"

At first reading, I thought it was saying it's just a mock up and a fake. *laugh*


----------



## dr_game0ver (Dec 8, 2011)

nice!! want it with tonepros!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 8, 2011)

I love when guitars with a shitload of switches and knobs.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 8, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Wheres the damn ASM Pro 7s?!



What he said.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks great. Wish they would do a Warlock 7 with that headstock instead of that thing on the Kerry King 7 string.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Dec 8, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Wheres the damn ASM Pro 7s?!



Is this just wishful thinking or did they _really_ say that they were planning on doing one? That would be awesome!


----------



## hereticemir (Dec 8, 2011)

I wills rapes thats guitars whens its comes out


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice to see they're expanding their line of guitars!  The Mockingbird looks nice and it's good to see they're doing it in a colour that isn't black! 

I wish they would do a 7 string Warlock with a reverse inline headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2011)

I was gonna get the JRV-7...


I got other plans, now. 




sell2792 said:


> Where are you people finding this stuff on BC Richs, Schecters, etc?




Facebook.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 8, 2011)

They need to make a reverse headstock assassin pro in the satin black with the sexy diamond inlays AND a tone pros fixed bridge.

I would buy the flying shit outta that!


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 8, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Nice to see they're expanding their line of guitars!  The Mockingbird looks nice and it's good to see they're doing it in a colour that isn't black!
> 
> I wish they would do a 7 string Warlock with a reverse inline headstock.


And a fixed bridge and diamond inlays


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 8, 2011)

they've had these out before. Ive seen one or two here in Seoul.


----------



## GSingleton (Dec 8, 2011)

Reminds of me the kramer turbulence slightly, but it actually has somewhat of a lower horn


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 8, 2011)

BC has been making some bold steps in the right direction in the last few years. 

I'm still praying for at least one full-size neck-thru Beast, and more Vs!


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 8, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> They need to make a reverse headstock assassin pro in the satin black with the sexy diamond inlays AND a tone pros fixed bridge.



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=202226559857475&set=vb.107882511013&type=2&theater

like this? Going to try get 2 of these next year haha.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 9, 2011)

MOTHER

FUCKER

Okay, 2012 seems to be shaping up to be one hell of a year so far!


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 9, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=202226559857475&set=vb.107882511013&type=2&theater
> 
> like this? Going to try get 2 of these next year haha.



Gunslinger, but thats a definite start.








ASM Pro 7's AND Stealth 7's, with this ^ top and matching headstock, OFR, Kahler, and or Hipshot bridges, neck thru (5 piece = orgasm), ebony board with diamond inlays, _*NOT*_ EMG's (I don't mind Rockfield pickups) but I'd prefer DiMarzios or SD's and perhaps a Sustaniac, some nice extra switching options (phase, split, controls for sustainer if they put em' in) as BC Rich likes to do... I could go on. But with the way they're improving, I think this year might see a ton of great models. Lets hope.


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 9, 2011)

My mockingbird ST was a great first quality guitar, couldnt have asked for a better one . The poor thing has been beat to absolute shit though, I somehow managed to bust the chicken head through the veneer... 

Definitely somewhere down the line I'll prob order a custom shop BC Rich Mockingbird 7 or just have Bernie make me one (if he still does that...?).

BC Rich \m/.


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 9, 2011)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 9, 2011)

Better be a good guitar. I want a Mockingbird so bad, and a Mock 7 would be even better.


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 10, 2011)

FUUUUUCK!!!!! Why couldn't they announce this BEFORE I bought an 8!?!?!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 10, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


>



Am I really seeing a fixed-bridge Mockingbird ST? 

I hope these aren't Black Veil Brides signatures... and that those pink bits on the bodies are just the light playing tricks.

Please?


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2011)

I always thought these were available since Joe Schigel from Sw1tched played one.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 10, 2011)

i've already played a 7 string mockingbird before actually, they released cheap shitty ones back in the "ok, i guess kids want 7 strings while this nu-metal thing is going on, let's cater to them until the fad runs out" days. it sucked cunts. 

This, however, is interesting! i don't want a trem though, ever, but it looks nice!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 10, 2011)

HOLY SHIT WAT IS THIS


----------



## Bigfan (Dec 11, 2011)

HammettHateCrew said:


> HOLY SHIT WAT IS THIS



Fuck it, what is that and where can I buy one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^^

*THAT* is the definition of vintage-modern.


----------



## Dopey Trout (Dec 11, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Am I really seeing a fixed-bridge Mockingbird ST?
> 
> I hope these aren't Black Veil Brides signatures... and that those pink bits on the bodies are just the light playing tricks.
> 
> Please?



I don't think Black Veil Brides are aware that non black things exist any more, so hopefully we're safe


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 11, 2011)

HammettHateCrew said:


> HOLY SHIT WAT IS THIS



Am I counting the tuning pegs right? An eleven string Bich&#8253;


----------



## skeels (Dec 11, 2011)

Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Natil (Dec 11, 2011)

Not a big fan of that logo. 7 string mockingbird with a vintage bc rich electric layout is a great idea tho.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anybody see this??


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm probably in the minority but this is probably one of my least favorite BC Rich shapes, but they've already made 7s in all the ones I do like so... /bitching


----------



## brutus627 (Dec 12, 2011)

ironbird please...if they make i will buy one (please not some bronze pos though). i played a usa custom 7 string mockingbird and it was very nice, cool that bc rich is making a play for producing some nicer stuff in the extended range area the last couple years.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 12, 2011)

brutus627 said:


> ironbird please...if they make i will buy one (please not some bronze pos though)..


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 12, 2011)

I think he meant an Ironbird 7.


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 13, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> And... wheres the flamed/quilted white tops? Broderick style.



Never satisfied are you?  Just be happy that they're even releasing this


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 13, 2011)

CloudAC said:


> Never satisfied are you?  Just be happy that they're even releasing this




I know. I'm being unrealistic... but if they can do em' flamed blue, red, etc, it'd be amazing to see it in white.

Mainly though, I hope that Gunslinger I posted becomes a production model. I'd just REALLY like to see more Hipshot "style" hardtail bridges instead of TOM's or string thru bridges, and them using something other than Nato.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 13, 2011)

That 11 string Bich is madness.

I'd like to see an 8 string Bich and/or Warlock, neck through, fixed bridge, in trans black with a nice top underneath it.

Please BC Rich? Please?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 13, 2011)

Funny, we were just talking about a Moser/Bich 11 on the MCS boards a while ago... I'd buy one.


----------



## brutus627 (Dec 13, 2011)

if that was a seven it would be a dream come true...btw excuse my inabilty to be specific about it being a seven because that was what i meant. that guitar would play nothing but the darkest black metal ever if it was in my hands


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 13, 2011)

Who needs a 7 for dark black metal?


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pro X Bich


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 13, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> I'd just REALLY like to see more Hipshot "style" hardtail bridges instead of TOM's or string thru bridges, and them using something other than Nato.



I can agree with you there, I do prefer a good hipshot to a TOM for sure


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 14, 2011)

there is a BC rich 8,but i cant remember what model.




pretty ugly as fu*k IMO


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 14, 2011)

This one?


----------



## brutus627 (Dec 14, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Who needs a 7 for dark black metal?


i was just stating that to me the style of that guitar screams black metal  it's not that i would need 7 strings, i just think it can make it even better  ...case in point emperor's prometheus.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## sell2792 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 14, 2011)

why so many knobs and switchs? (I do know for what are them, but, in a "standar use of a seven string guitar"  only 2 pups, 1v & 1t are enough.) its just my opinion, and I like this guitar..but thats make it look like an `70 fashioned guitar, in the bad way.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 14, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Who needs a 7 for dark black metal?



Well I play black metal quite a bit on a downtuned 6 because I don't do solos, it's not the B chugging that's interesting, more the chording possibilities and suppressing the need to go up the neck for some notes. Besides Ihsahn Is donw to 8 strings now so...

Ironbirds not being my fave BC Rich shape by any means. you can play BM without a stupidly pointy guitar.


----------



## brutus627 (Dec 15, 2011)

oh you definately need a pointy guitar to play black metal! j/k i think for some bands though it kinda adds to a live show, goes with the theme if you will. dimmu,old emperor, cradle of filth and such. the chording is the biggest aspect (to me) of using 7's for black metal because you can do these super huge chords that have such a dark feel to them, it's awesome...


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 15, 2011)

MaKo´s Tethan;2782643 said:


> why so many knobs and switchs? (I do know for what are them, but, in a "standar use of a seven string guitar"  only 2 pups, 1v & 1t are enough.) its just my opinion, and I like this guitar..but thats make it look like an `70 fashioned guitar, in the bad way.


Because they change your sound and it's easier than tapdancing all over your pedalboard?


----------



## b7string (Dec 15, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Because they change your sound and it's easier than tapdancing all over your pedalboard?



OT but I'd rather use my hands for playing and my feet for switching in a live situation  But in my bedroom (aka studio), hell, the more switches the better


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 15, 2011)

b7string said:


> OT but I'd rather use my hands for playing and my feet for switching in a live situation  But in my bedroom (aka studio), hell, the more switches the better



It's nothing too elaborate usually, but some of those custom shop BC Rich's get fucking ridiculous. Those Mockingbirds have a "5 position varitone filter knob, two coil tap switches and a reverse phase switch."


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 15, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Well I play black metal quite a bit on a downtuned 6 because I don't do solos, it's not the B chugging that's interesting, more the chording possibilities and suppressing the need to go up the neck for some notes. Besides Ihsahn Is donw to 8 strings now so...
> 
> Ironbirds not being my fave BC Rich shape by any means. you can play BM without a stupidly pointy guitar.


 
try a Stealth7


----------



## Shawn (Dec 15, 2011)

That is badass. Great color choice imo. Always have loved the Mockingbird and i've always wanted one too.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## sell2792 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 17, 2011)

Holy ground control - check out all those knobs and switches!!

Looks fun, but I don't think I'd really like to own one myself. I could see it being a great studio instrument though.

Gimme a plain old Bich with a three way selector, volume, tone and two humbuckers! I would love to see a 7 and and 8 string version.

That shape has to be the most comfortable pointy metal guitar EVER to play while seated. That one wouldn't work as well though, due to the extra tuners at the bottom.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 17, 2011)

BC Rich is coming back.


----------



## K_S (Dec 19, 2011)

brutus627 said:


> if that was a seven it would be a dream come true...btw excuse my inabilty to be specific about it being a seven because that was what i meant. that guitar would play nothing but the darkest black metal ever if it was in my hands








like most "modern"riches it is pale shadow to the vintage days...anyone wanna trade?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 19, 2011)

Gimme back the Warlock II


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 19, 2011)

This will most definatly be my first 7. The combination of a Mockingbird and a seven will be EPIC


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 20, 2011)

All these are off of B.C. Rich's Facebook page.


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 20, 2011)

Just saw those. The silver Mock (bottom row, 4th from left) looks pretty intriguing...


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 20, 2011)

That Ironbird 7 on the other page and the brown top Mock two posts up..


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 24, 2011)

New Supreme Bich.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 24, 2011)

^ Very nice. I wonder which Duncans are in that.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 27, 2011)

*EWWWW!*

Sorry for continuing to bump this thread, but I figure it makes more sense posting all the new stuff here instead of a new thread.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 28, 2011)

If only I weren't a Jap-whore...I'd be all over that FloydMock7.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 28, 2011)

That double-neck Bich 

Any update on the fixed-bridge Mockingbird ST?


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 28, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> That double-neck Bich
> 
> Any update on the fixed-bridge Mockingbird ST?



Not specifically, but I'm like 99% sure these are all production models that will be released very soon!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 28, 2011)

Lets hope they're not USA customs then. 
Thinking about it, the majority of the guitars on that wall already are production models.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 28, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Lets hope they're not USA customs then.
> Thinking about it, the majority of the guitars on that wall already are production models.



That's what I thought at first on some due to the different BC Rich logo, but I guess these are all production models! Lets hope.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, BCR just posted this on Facebook:






This is my next guitar, right here. Seriously. I WILL buy one of these fuckers.


----------

